# What Photoshop can do for Portraits



## elsaspet (Aug 16, 2007)

1.  Original








2.  Final


----------



## snownow (Aug 16, 2007)

WOW, very well done, I'm sure she will love it.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Aug 16, 2007)

I've seen that picture before.


----------



## jemmy (Aug 16, 2007)

hey cindy! wanna share the steps... it looks like her eyes are looking more towards the camera in the second - she looks a little sleepy in the 1st.... is that the famous liquify tool or something else??? you sure are a photoshop whizkid ~ so if you want to share your process, i for one am all ears! x jem


----------



## CrazyAva (Aug 16, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> I've seen that picture before.



I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow, what a difference! It's like a plastic surgeon and a makeup artist joined forces. Would love to know the steps you took, especially re the skintone and eyes.


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 17, 2007)

The work on her armpit/breast is most impressive.  I don't believe I would have thought to address that.  Very nice.

-Pete


----------



## elsaspet (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Guys,
Yep, sorry, that photos about 3 months old, but I wasn't sure if I had shared the before and after before.

As for what was done, she was skinnied up (notice the waistline and rear end), the elbow and underarm where cleaned up. Her face was made a tad bit less pointy, skin cleaned up, hair gleamed, overall darking, and liquifying of the eyes to open them. Then the eyes were "lit" in photoshop.

I only have the original left in a small jpeg. Would anyone like to offer up a photo that I can walk us all through step by step? I'll need a full size image, preferably in RAW.

Hugs!


----------



## oldnavy170 (Aug 17, 2007)

Wow, you have amazing photoshop skills.  Very impressive!!!!


----------



## Stretch Armstrong (Aug 17, 2007)

That is quite a pair you have there!


:lmao:



But, I do think the second one is best.


----------



## Anita (Aug 17, 2007)

I don't know? 

Yes, I will agree the eyes are much better; however, I really like to see the individual strands and curls on her hair in the original. 

The photoshop image is too feathery around the edges. I like to see clean lines sometime, especially when it comes to hair.


----------



## JaJaPumBA (Aug 18, 2007)

what photoshop are you using??


----------



## Darton (Aug 23, 2007)

Seems like all the detail of her hair and dress are gone. Maybe it's just me but it looks to be a bit much.


----------



## eravedesigns (Aug 23, 2007)

I think its way to over processed. I like the soft affect but I think you went too far and she looks way to buttery from over processing.


----------



## Peniole (Aug 24, 2007)

I agree nice work on the armpit/bosom section, but the skin is overworked and she looks plasticky/buttery whatver you call it, both face and rest of her showing skin, not a bad thing on her chest but the arm and face especially.


----------



## The Phototron (Aug 24, 2007)

Over processed?

Tell that to the brides.


----------



## Kanikula (Aug 24, 2007)

As a recent bride myself i really would rather have the first pic with only MINOR touch ups. The second one is just to over powering and obviously processed. I prefer subtle.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 24, 2007)

I think that when you see the before & the after...it's natural and easy to say that the processing to 'too much' or that it has 'gone too far'.  Of course, you never, ever show the client the before image...especially not together with the after.  

Just give them the after and for the most part, the will love it.


----------



## elsaspet (Aug 24, 2007)

Agreed Mike,
The brides, fortunately, don't see the before and after. Nor would I ever show them to her.
I see that a lot of people say that I went to far. But then again, the brides have seen my work, and hire me to do just this type of thing.
On this particular photo....and JUST this photo, I made over $500 in reprints, and netted 2 other brides.  And this was exactly why I shared this before and after example.  I learned a lot from others and always try to repay my debt. 
To each their own.


----------



## elsaspet (Aug 24, 2007)

JaJaPumBA said:


> what photoshop are you using??


 
Hi,
I'm using Lightroom for RAW and CS3 for processing.


----------

